# How to build Kayfun V4 single & dual coil with Japanese cotton



## Alex

All credit to the original poster for making this tutorial

*How to build Kayfun V4 single & dual coil with cotton*
How to build Kayfun V4 single & dual coil with Japanese organic cotton

By benwon · 9 hours ago · 27 images · 926 views · stats



The Kayfun V4 in this tutorial is 1:1 clone(KGOTECH Version). sold by desire-ecig.com



Tools: * Phillips screwdriver * Ohm meter * pre-build dia. .4mm coil * Allen key for adjusting the coil position * one pad Japanese organic cotton





pre-build dia. .4mm coil (about 0.9 ohm)



install the coil and adjust the coil position(above the air hole)



coil position



0.96 ohm









burn the coil before install cotton wick



Japanese organic cotton



Tear off the outer layer



cut the sheet (.5 inch is ok)



Loosely roll the sheet



Feed the cotton wick to your coil



cut the wick



install the small chimney



put the wick into the chimney(above the liquid hole)



Add some liquid and make sure the wick to the base









build dual coil..



install the pre-build coil



0.43 ohm



Feed the cotton wick to your coil






put the wick into the chimney



Add some liquid and make sure the wick to the base 

Source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...ld_kayfun_v4_single_dual_coil_with_janpanese/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth

As always a great post @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

@Alex , your post has just done my bank account an injustice. I am seriously thinking of one of these for when I get my pipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

